# Need small, strong plastic bags to remove landscaping stones



## kevind (Oct 8, 2006)

Hello,
I'm getting rid of a lot of landscaping stones in my backyard. Does anyone know where I could buy some small durable plastic bags to put the stones in? Basically they would be like the bags that landscaping stones are sold in. I've only found contractor cleanup bags at Home Depot, and those are way too big for what I need. 

Any help is appreciated!

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

could you just double bag those small plastic bags that most food stores use?


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

Just curious...
If you have a lot of landscaping stone to get rid of, why would the contractor bags be "too big"? 
I disposed of one 5x3 bed of larger lanscaping stone and used at least an entire box of contractor bags.

If you really need something smaller, maybe you could do as redline suggested or use small boxes lined (or not) with a bag.


----------

